
Kreinin's “C++ FQAs” (poking fun at Stroustrup's “C++ FAQs”) - DyslexicAtheist
https://yosefk.com/c++fqa/
======
towaway1138
This is a good read. For many years, C++ fanboys have been dutifully removing
it (and other C++ criticism) from the C++ WP page, but it has many worthy
ideas.

